# Glock 40



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've never owned a Glock but this one is a contender for Ark's 2016 gun purchase of the year.

It is a giant ugly piece. A semiautomatic chambered in 10mm with a 15 round capacity. 6 inch barrel and 8 inch sight radius.









The trijicon in the pic is optional but the weapon is setup to accept red dots if that's your thing.

Here is a review by TTAG: Gun Review: GLOCK 40 MOS - The Truth About Guns

Here is a video from good ole Hickok: 




Thoughts?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like it. You can defend and hunt with it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that Glock Ark...I say go for it.

(I think you already have a 1911 but to be safe, go ahead and get the Colt 1911 below so that you can keep both sides of the Glock v. 1911 arguement happy:encouragement

View attachment 13393


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Glock 17 and a 23, 9mm and 40 cal.
Both are ok pieces, I put in SS barrels and Trigicon three dot sights on them.
For SHTF I would go with 9mm or 45ACP, 10mm is hard to find, a lot more expensive and rough to shoot.
A G17 or a G19 a probably a more versatile handgun.
Now if you just want a toy, that is different.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the exact same setup with the RMR 3moa dot. Like the smaller dot for longer range. Actually have 3 Glock's in 10mm. The 40 and 2 20's, one with a 6 inch Lone Wolf barrel. But my favorite is the 40. Yes I WILL be hunting with it this year. 

Once you get into reloading, ammo for the 10mm is not an issue. 40 caliber bullets are plentiful and brass is pretty cheap at Starline. I just love the extra power the 10 mm gives me. Hunting, shooting into cars, bullet proof vests, walls or just turning cover into concealment. If you only can handle the 9mm or 45acp that's fine. Some of us have moved on from the smaller guns. Should mention I shoot a S&W 500 mag quite a bit just for fun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the 9 and the 45 but that's me trying to only have as few of calibers as possible. 10mm is a great round when its full powered and not watered down. Glock can take it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a G20 and a 29. I put Lone Wolf SS barrels in them and SS guide rods. I put a 6 1/2" barrel in the 20 it is a solid shooter.
29 shoots well too just haven't shot it much. 

Hunting or defense


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Glock 23 Gen 4. Great firearm.


----------

